# Corsairs System Built incl. Obsidian 800D Case und H50 CPU Kühler



## Bluebeard (1. Oktober 2009)

*Corsairs System Built incl. Obsidian 800D Case und H50 CPU Kühler*

Teil 1 / Teil 2


----------

